
Apple cites Spotify subscription stats in new antitrust defense - gamblor956
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/24/18715719/apple-spotify-eu-antitrust-complaint-response
======
gamblor956
Apple's response to Spotify's claims may actually do more harm (to Apple) than
good. In a nutshell, Spotify stopped offering subscriptions through their iApp
in 2016 due to the 30% tax, so the fact that they pass much less than 30% tax
on their subscriber base as a whole (including Android, sponsored, and direct
customers) is incredibly strong evidence of the market-distorting effect of
Apple's fees with respect to apps offered through the app store.

